# Tub Faucet won't shut off



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it just screws off, at least mine does. It's a little doubting at first as it's pretty hard to screw off, but just give it a go.


----------



## 130 plumber (Oct 24, 2009)

You should be able to unscrew the chrome trim piece off, also you might have to use a channelock pliers in order to break it loose.And as far as the shower faucet not able to shut off, that can be cause by the washer being pretty much *disintegrated* from over the years.I would recommend just to replace the stem instead off just replacing the washer:thumbsup:


----------



## moashalex (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, I'll replace the stem. But my understanding is that I have to replace it with the exact same stem from the same manufactuer. Being that the faucet is over 30 years old, is it going to be possible to find a replacement? 

Also, how do I found out who the manufacturer of the stem/faucet is?

Thanks again!


----------



## 130 plumber (Oct 24, 2009)

take it to a plumbing supply house and more than likely they should know what brand it is:thumbup:Also if you can post a picture of the stem that might help also


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Not to step on 130plumber's toes, but to agree with him. Not IF, but when you get the stem and washer out, take it to a local plumbing supply house,even if you don't see a "Counter Sales" sign. Those guys have been around for a long time, and don't wear aprons with the name of last weeks employee marked through. ASK questions, they are there to help you as much as that guy who pulled up in the "Local Plumber For Hire" truck. Thanks, David


----------



## moashalex (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, its been an interesting day. After several trips to Home Depot and a local plumbing supply store for parts (Gerber is the manufacturer) and tools, I was able to replace the seat, stem, and stripped handle on the hot side with no leaks nor dripping from the spout when only the hot water supply is turned on.

However, there still was a steady drip when only the the cold water supply was turned on so I decided to replace the seat and stem on the cold side as well. That's when my troubles began. 

The first bit of trouble was that the handle had pretty much molded itself to the stem. So I had all kinds of trouble getting that off. Then I couldn't get the sleeve off to gain access to the stem. After many attempts with channel locks and robogrips, it finally came off, but it took the stem with it! Finally, I tried to get out the old seat. What a nightmare! I had a seat remover tool, but the seat was so corroded that I could not get it to budge. After many attempts, the brass finally gave and it stripped the seat. That led to a few more trips to the store, first to buy an "easy out" (had a good bite initially, then rounded out more), another trip to buy a larger seat remover tool (stripped again!) and finally another trip to get some PB Blaster. I think it was the multiple rounds of PB Blaster that finally did the trick as my last attempt of the night finally paid off. I pounded the seat remover tool into the seat so it could bite into the rounded-out brass and after a few cranks, it finally came off! 

So I put in the new seat, the new stem, the new handle and turned on the cold water supply. The first thing I noticed was that the cold water handle turned in the same direction as the hot water to turn on/shut off the water, even though I bought separate "hot" and "cold" stems. I thought this to be strange. Is it possible to put a stem in backwards?

Second thing is that when shutting off the colde, it makes a screeching sort of noise, kinda like the old stem did. The new hot stem does not make any noise. The third and most depressing thing is that the water leaks in a small but steady stream from the spout, no matter how hard I turn. Only from the cold side.

Since the seat and stem are new, how could this be? Is it possible that I did some damage to something through all of my attempts at getting the old seat out? I plan on taking the stem back to the plumbing supply store to see if I can swap it with another, hoping that the problem is due to a defective stem, and not anything I did. 

Any thoughts on why its leaking?

Thanks.


----------

